# Masterforce router



## jckby7 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi there, I just registered and because I just bought a Masterforce router from Menards a few weeks ago. I've been reading the router forums and they are really informative. It's nice to see so much feedback.

My question is: how do you change the collet in this new router. I would like to change the 1/2 to a 1/4 that came with it.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello N/a, and welcome! I wish you a very merry Christmas, And a Blessed New Year. If you add your name and location to your profile, we will be able to help you much easier. I haven't seen them, but if you check the furrow, or collar, and see if there is anything but the double tapered barrel. most are changed by removing the nut, and inserting, or transferring the furrows. Some are held in, so i am guessing. You should have instructions telling you how to change them. Thanks for joining.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello jck, and welcome to the RouterForums.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us. Merry Christmas from mine to yours.


----------



## jckby7 (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry about the, "PROFILE" I didn't have much to say but I changed it anyway.

Thanks for the information.


----------

